# My chameleons & feeders & orchids



## troy (Jun 11, 2020)

Juvenile holdback male just put in adult cage, Very easy to keep!!


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2020)

Female chams

doing just fine eat & drink every other day


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2020)

Adult males doing just fine


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2020)

Eggs


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2020)

Chams with orchids, giant hoya kerrii


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2020)

Orchids & chams


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2020)

The above picture is bulbo lasianthum with flower spiking plumeria kept all in same place


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2020)

My feeders kept in metal
screen cages crickets in garage, top lifts up


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2020)

My aussie & madagascar stick bugs in breeder screen cage, very easy!!


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2020)

Roach bin, very easy!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 12, 2020)

Dude, you got some cool sXXt there! Love the stick bug. The chameleons are just lovely too, though if I show my wife this thread she will likely faint! That roach bin would be a nightmare for her.


----------



## troy (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks Bb!! Taking caring care of these guys & girls really is rewarding, they are all so unique, and the cham community are very supportive of each other!! nothing I mean nothing like the orchid community...... other breeders in my area are great smart people, we all trade amongst each other to prevent inbreeding, well at least us, big commercial operations line breed, kammerflage is one of them. My group of us do not, there are 5 including me!!


----------



## PeteM (Jun 12, 2020)

troy said:


> EggsView attachment 20631


wow... haha that picture overwhelms me. That's a lot of chameleons and future cages, fruit flies .. how do you manage that pipeline? Selling most of them I imagine. Whats the success rate in hatching a clutch?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 12, 2020)

troy said:


> Thanks Bb!! Taking caring care of these guys & girls really is rewarding, they are all so unique, and the cham community are very supportive of each other!! nothing I mean nothing like the orchid community...... other breeders in my area are great smart people, we all trade amongst each other to prevent inbreeding, well at least us, big commercial operations line breed, kammerflage is one of them. My group of us do not, there are 5 including me!!



It looks like a lot of fun. I never bred chameleons, but had a few as a kid. I was into tropical fish, in particular killifish as a teenager and then dwarf cichlids (esp. Apistogramma) in my 20s. Same problem with inbreeding with some of them. All the guys I new locally were very cool people too. 

Hey, I just noticed that my "reaction score" on this new software is only a "50"... I'm not sure how to "react" to that... seems low... compared to whatever.


----------



## troy (Jun 12, 2020)

Everything I produce is already sold before it's produced. Inbreeding any animal....dog....cat...chameleon..is wrong..I know a lady bought a french chartreuse barn cat..it almost died in a dresser drawer in living room..crawled in and got shut, 2 weeks later, her husband heard a very faint meow and found it.....if my cat got shut in a dresser drawer, the whole neighborhood would know lol...I'm pretty sure that a normal chartreuse barn cat would do the same


----------



## PeteM (Jun 12, 2020)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> It looks like a lot of fun. I never bred chameleons, but had a few as a kid. I was into tropical fish, in particular killifish as a teenager and then dwarf cichlids (esp. Apistogramma) in my 20s. Same problem with inbreeding with some of them. All the guys I new locally were very cool people too.
> 
> Hey, I just noticed that my "reaction score" on this new software is only a "50"... I'm not sure how to "react" to that... seems low... compared to whatever.


does that help your score?? IDK either.

Tom, Wanted to ask you.. 2 questions. 
#1. Are you Botany boy?, If so, I really enjoy your youtube channel. Your yard is amazing and the videos of the garden ar calming and really center me.
#2. Is there a chameleon hobby trade in Japan? If you were going to jump back into it, do you have options? Seems like you might be riiiiiight on that edge.


----------



## troy (Jun 12, 2020)

I sell to a guy that exports to Japan


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2020)

Very nice Troy - Happy Chameleons = lots of eggs


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 12, 2020)

PeteM said:


> does that help your score?? IDK either.
> 
> Tom, Wanted to ask you.. 2 questions.
> #1. Are you Botany boy?, If so, I really enjoy your youtube channel. Your yard is amazing and the videos of the garden ar calming and really center me.
> #2. Is there a chameleon hobby trade in Japan? If you were going to jump back into it, do you have options? Seems like you might be riiiiiight on that edge.



Yup, that's me Pete. At the bottom of my posts in the signature section you'll see it, Botany Boy, linking to my blog. I'm glad you are enjoying the recent videos, I've been uploading once week since you know what started two months ago. Tough to keep that schedule honestly, but I'll try for now. My intention was to give some relief from focusing on all the "events" of recent times. The second question - sure, there are chameleons here, and I could imagine enjoying have them. Two things, the house in winter is perennially cold, and more importantly, if I brought another animal or plant into my possession I think my wife would dispossess me! 



troy said:


> I sell to a guy that exports to Japan



Very tempting, but see above. Maybe if I ever move back to the states. For now I will admire them from afar.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 12, 2020)

Oh, I just noticed that my score went up a point! That's approaching one point for each year I've graced the planet. Certainly there is some significance...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 13, 2020)

What a setup... looks very professional 

The mantis is awesome. And utilizing the bottom of cages saves space.

Not sure if I like the term ‘reaction score’ as it usually refers to a negative response. But I supposed it’s very PC. So in this case, I’m over 600 years old lol.


----------

